# Need help - first post - "pure gold - like clear glass&



## Anonymous (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello folks - my first post here. 

I'm a PM broker & get alot of questions from Christians who ask about passages from the book of Revelation where in chapter 21, verse 18 it talks about gold refined so pure that it is clear "like glass". 

QUESTION: Is it possible to continue to refine past .9999, and can gold take on "clear" qualities? 

*If so - can anyone provide the evidence? *

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :!:


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 25, 2009)

Eric,

I've only seen 'transparent' gold in the form of properly filtered gold chloride solutions. You can see right through them but they are still golden colored.

It would be interesting to know if there is a solid form of metallic gold that is indeed transparent. 

This question reminds me of one of the Star trek movies where Scotti talks of 'transparent Aluminum'.

Steve


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 25, 2009)

A really thin gold film is transparent, it is used as sun protection on windows. Blocking out the heat but letting a lot of the visible light through. http://www.goldbulletin.org/downloads/Groth_3_7.pdf
Another example is the sun visors for the astronauts.

But I think it is a safe bet to say that the skills to do so thin films wasn't known at that time.

Bulk gold could never be transparent, it is a metal and the electrons in the metal is reflecting the electromagnetic wave that we calls light.

Couldn't it be a matter of intepretation and translation? Maybe they meant that it was pure enough to be smooth as glass. Like the gold buttons Noxx made.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 25, 2009)

I remember reading a long time ago that clear iron or was made by pouring the molten metal into liquid nitrogen.

Jim


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 25, 2009)

Are you sure it wasn't metallic glass you were reading about? By cooling a metal really fast you could transform it into a glass state instead of a crystalline state. But glass here refers to the random organization of the atoms, not that it is transparent.
See wikipedia for more about metallic glasses http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metallic_glass.


----------



## butcher (Jan 25, 2009)

gold plated to glass is so fine you can see sunlight through it, or maybe the are talking of the reflection to look as glass(mirror)? maybe just metaphor?
have heard of 6 nines. but I cannot provide evidence. :wink:


----------



## Husker (Jan 26, 2009)

No Butcher, There are gold film window-glass. Seen in some hi rise sky scrapers. They do have a mirror like reflexion from the outside, but on the inside, you do see through it, but it has a tinted sunglasses type appearance. 

Downtown Dallas TX has a lot of hi rises with gold windows. I know there are some in Manhattan also, because one of our satellite subscribers was in an apartment, and tried to point his dish through the window to receive signal, and it would get no signal at all, and he later found out the tinting was a gold 'film'.

I am not sure if the gold film is actually a thin film, or some form of thin 'micro-porous' film, much like the screen on a window. I have not seen these windows up close, so I am not exactly sure how they are constructed, but they do exist.

Jim.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 26, 2009)

It is a thin film, the thickness of the film decides which frequencies that passes through it and which is blocked.

Maybe this is an exiting new source of gold scrap... how large is a sky scraper? 
There is a patent for stripping gold films from glass panes. 4,144,090


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 26, 2009)

Ford had these years ago;

http://www.glasslinks.com/trivia/trivia3.htm

I have heard they are worth $600 even damaged?
Is that from the gold value? And how would you
recover the gold from a windshield?
Jim


----------



## Noxx (Jan 26, 2009)

The only option I see is crushing...


----------

